# My review of the Usher 701 2-way



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Parts Express DIY Project
After sifting through several different designs I finally decided to do the Usher 701 featured by Parts Express. It seemed to be a great match for what I was looking for in the home. After trimming the premade enclosures and fancy binding posts off the list I got it down to $500 from the previous $800 the full list would have cost me. Instead of going with the bookshelf design I decided to do a tower speaker with an unused chamber for the crossover network. I've also always preferred the sound a speaker has when the baffle goes all the way to the floor. It just completes the sound for me.

As for how they sound they have nice accuracy with the eq on my entry level onkyo set to flat. They aren't too shrill or too warm. The Usher tweeter reminds me of the Peerless hds tweeter in a way. Low extension seems to be really solid down into the 40's. Right now I'm subless in the home and honestly I don't really see the need for a sub most of the time. Only thing I don't like is the tweeter is a little hot on the tippy top. Might look into making an inline notch filter to fix that. Or I could just get used to it since I'm used to the traditional off axis rolloff at 15k my morels have in my truck.

In closing refinement is up there. I'm not having any second thoughts about my choice.


----------

